# Selenium supplementation for Hashimoto's thyroiditis



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Selenium supplementation for Hashimoto's thyroiditis.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...shimoto-s-thyroiditis/next/1/?source=scroller


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for the link I was just the other day thinking about adding this to my thyroid meds!


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

The NCI's SELECT Study:
Between 2001 and 2004, more than thirty-five thousand men enrolled in the SELECT study (funded largely by NCI and costing more than $130 million), which stands for the Selenium and Vitamin E Cancer Prevention Trial, a prevention clinical trial to see if one or both of these dietary supplements prevent prostate cancer...the participants were all told to stop taking their supplements in October 2008. By then researchers had already determined a few things. For one, selenium and vitamin E (400IU/day), taken alone or together for an average of five and a half years, did not prevent prostate cancer. Secondly, some disturbing trends emerged that weren't statistically significant but nonetheless compelled researchers to sound alarms. Slightly more cases of prostate cancer occurred in men taking only vitamin E, and slightly more cases of diabetes in men taking only selenium. Why? We don't know. Neither of these findings proves an increased risk from the supplements and they could well be due to chance, but it's interesting to note nonetheless. In the fall of 2011, a cautionary note was published in the Journal of the American Medical Association that further confirmed the SELECT study's bad report card for vitamin E.

That said, I had read separately about the dramatic results of Selenium supplementation in reducing Anti-TPO in Hashimoto's patients in a tiny Greek study (only 80 women) (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17696828).

"There was a significant reduction of serum anti-TPO levels during the first 6 months (by 5.6% and 9.9% at 3 and 6 months, respectively). An overall reduction of 21% (p < 0.0001) compared with the basal values was noted in Group A. In Group B (the ones that stopped supplementation), serum anti-TPO levels were increased by 4.8% (p < 0.0001) during the second 6-month period....The extension of Se supplementation for 6 more months resulted in an additional 8% decrease, while the cessation caused a 4.8% increase, in the anti-TPO concentrations."

...and another study here (132 patients) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3286896/

"The trace element of Se plays an important role in the thyroid gland under physiological conditions and in diseases as well. Se supplementation decreased inflammatory activity in patients with autoimmune thyroiditis, and the reduction of titres of anti-TPO antibodies was correlated with serum levels of Se. Convincing observation was published for beneficial effect of Se in a patent with autoimmune thyroiditis when a marked decrease in thyroid 18FDG uptake after Se supplementation was found. In spite of great efforts, the precise mechanism of Se has not yet been clarified."

So despite the the potential diabetes connection from SELECT study, I began taking a low-dose 200mcg about 6 months ago along with my Thyroid meds. I can't say I feel any better or worse, and I will need to draw blood to see how it effects me. Interesting to note: a natural way to boost your intake is through foods like Brazil Nuts, Organ meats, and seafood (like Salmon, Herring, Sardines). I would also note two other things: if you live in an area of high soil selenium, such as the Dakotas, the bottle advises to consult your physician, even on low dose. Secondly, if you are already on a wheat free diet, make sure any supplements you might take are encapsulated in gluten-free casings.


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been taking 200 Mcg of selenium for about 6 or 7 months. If I miss a dose accidentally then I notice the difference later that day. In the last week I have started taking 1X 200 mcg in the morning and 1x 200 mcg in the evening to see if that helped me further. Except yesterday I forgot the evening dose and today I'm a little swollen in my neck/thyroid/glands.
I've got other stuff going on as well so it could be coincidental.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BLUEJAY said:


> The NCI's SELECT Study:
> Between 2001 and 2004, more than thirty-five thousand men enrolled in the SELECT study (funded largely by NCI and costing more than $130 million), which stands for the Selenium and Vitamin E Cancer Prevention Trial, a prevention clinical trial to see if one or both of these dietary supplements prevent prostate cancer...the participants were all told to stop taking their supplements in October 2008. By then researchers had already determined a few things. For one, selenium and vitamin E (400IU/day), taken alone or together for an average of five and a half years, did not prevent prostate cancer. Secondly, some disturbing trends emerged that weren't statistically significant but nonetheless compelled researchers to sound alarms. Slightly more cases of prostate cancer occurred in men taking only vitamin E, and slightly more cases of diabetes in men taking only selenium. Why? We don't know. Neither of these findings proves an increased risk from the supplements and they could well be due to chance, but it's interesting to note nonetheless. In the fall of 2011, a cautionary note was published in the Journal of the American Medical Association that further confirmed the SELECT study's bad report card for vitamin E.
> 
> That said, I had read separately about the dramatic results of Selenium supplementation in reducing Anti-TPO in Hashimoto's patients in a tiny Greek study (only 80 women) (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17696828).
> ...


As long as you eat properly sans sugars and simple carbs and your glucose lab results are good; I don't think you need to worry about diabetes.

We both know that these cohorts leave a lot to be desired................sometimes! LOL!!

Thank you for those links; I have bookmarked them. I love people who love to research because I sure do as well.


----------



## BLUEJAY (May 15, 2013)

Minimizing the production of Anti-TPO antibodies is a priority for me. As long as there is a gland under attack, there is an active inflammatory response by the body which is simultaneously creating a cardiovascular time bomb. My inflammation markers are mostly in the high risk range, [hs-CRP 15.7 mg/L (5 times what is considered high range), Fibrinogen 468 mg/L, Myeloperoxidase 486pmol/L]. Most new-dogma Cardiologists will tell you that a state of Chronic Inflammation is now thought to be one of the worst risk factors for cardiovascular disease, heart attack, or stroke.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I remember reading someone's opinion (somewhere on the 'net -- geez, isn't that vague of me) that some future docs may become 'inflammation specialists' of sorts. Thought that was an interesting idea, and who knows, it may very well come true.


----------

